# [Heisec] Hotel-WLAN manipuliert alle abgerufenen Webseiten



## Newsfeed (9 April 2012)

Mit dem Ziel, zusätzliche Werbung einzublenden, greifen bestimmte Internet-Gateways in den HTML-Code von Webseiten ein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2012)

Da stellt sich mir schon die Frage ob sowas nicht schon in den Bereich der Computerkriminalität fällt ...


----------



## Heiko (9 April 2012)

Da stellt sich mir eine ganz andere Frage:


> *TMG § 8 Durchleitung von Informationen*​(1) Diensteanbieter sind für fremde Informationen, die sie in einem Kommunikationsnetz übermitteln oder zu denen sie den Zugang zur Nutzung vermitteln, nicht verantwortlich, sofern sie
> 1. die Übermittlung nicht veranlasst,​2. den Adressaten der übermittelten Informationen nicht ausgewählt und​3. *die übermittelten Informationen nicht ausgewählt oder verändert haben.*​Satz 1 findet keine Anwendung, wenn der Diensteanbieter absichtlich mit einem Nutzer seines Dienstes zusammenarbeitet, um rechtswidrige Handlungen zu begehen.


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2012)

Also gut, sie haben sie verändert ...
...somit sind sie verantwortlich.
Nur - sie verändern sie ohne Wissen, geschweigedenn der Zustimmung des Informationsanbieters und des Empfängers der von "sauberen" Daten seines Informationsanbieters ausgeht.
Ich fabuliere mir jetzt da was Vertragliches zusammen.

Der Infoanbieter A macht ein allgemeines Angebot bestimmte Daten abzurufen.
Kunde B nimmt dieses Angebot an indem er die Seite aufruft.
Dazwischendrin kommt der Durchleiter C und verändert das Angebot - somit kann A seinen Part des Vertrages nicht mehr erfüllen.

Mal anders gedacht:
Im Wirtshaus A gibt es Getränke
Gast B nimmt das Angebot an und bestellt eine Maß
Kellner C stellt einen Schnaps rein und macht ´ne Laternenmaß draus.

Ist in dem Fall zwar ein Vorteil für B, aber trotzdem ist es keine korrekte Vertragserfüllung mehr.
Gut, im Falle der Daten hat der Anbieter keinen Einfluß mehr drauf wer seine Daten wo und wie durchleitet, deswegen auch meine Vermutung der Computerkriminalität


----------



## Mitleser (20 April 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir eine ganz andere Frage: [...]


 
Interessant, aber wieso sollte ein deutsches Gesetz für einen amerikanischen Hotspot-Gateway-Anbieter in einem New Yorker Hotel gelten?


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2012)

Das war jetzt mehr eine "filisofische" Betrachtung ...
Andrerseits - trau schau wem ...


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2012)

Mitleser schrieb:


> Interessant, aber wieso sollte ein deutsches Gesetz für einen amerikanischen Hotspot-Gateway-Anbieter in einem New Yorker Hotel gelten?


Mein Einwand war eher grundsätzlicher Natur. Die Zusammenfassung oben gibt ja auch nicht viel her.


----------

